# A tiny bit disappointed!



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Don't get me wrong..... I LOVE Apple TV and the iPhone, but it anyone else a touch disappointed that nothing is available TODAY! No new iLife, Leopard.... iPod....

Apple, seriously, my credit card was in hand....


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I really wanted an iPhoneless iPod.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

mikeinmontreal said:


> I really wanted an iPhoneless iPod.


Yah, the iPhone looks nice and all, but I'm not a phone guy. I just want that screen and interface on an 80 GB iPod and I'd be happy 

Obviously this event was all about the iPhone, I'm sure they'll do some silent updates in the weeks to come like they usually do after a keynote.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Yup, I'd love to have the iPhone without the phone as well.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

mikef, it would have been great putting that order in like we did when the shuffle was announced.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Exactly!
We get Apple TV, sure OK if you have a bigscreen TV, and a phone that is not available for FIVE MONTHS!
A N D
Who knows if it will EVER be available in Canada??!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple does release new products from time to time without speeches or big conferences.

I can think of a few.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

The Apple TV intrigues me, but for $349, I'd rather get off my lazy ass and rent the movie and put the DVD in the player myself. And I get the bonus features that I never watch.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

mikeinmontreal said:


> mikef, it would have been great putting that order in like we did when the shuffle was announced.


That's for sure!

I was waiting with credit card in hand (given that I sold my 4G 20GB iPod over the holidays).

I cannot justify this $$$ for a phone (I HATE cell phones!)


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Same here. My employment provides me with a cell phone and I use the damn thing mostly as my alarm clock. Handy for emergencies, but that's about it.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Same here, work provides me with a phone. I would love a widescreen ipod with no phone and touch control.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No use for a cell phone with only five hours of battery life. I used to own a cell phone "brick model" that did better than that in the late 80s.

I have digital TV so no need for the TV thingy either. Total disappointment for me. Give me Leopard or something computer related. Lamest Macworld ever IMHO.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Not a big cell user anyway. It's a pity all the iPhone's features only come in a cell phone package.

If it was an iPod/PDA I'd be scheming right now on how to justify buying one.


----------



## steveohan (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah what's going on with leopard??? i was excited to see if they would release the full feature list, but we got...nothing.

and what about getting more video card options for the mac pro?

steve.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

5 hour talk time not 5 hour battery life. I'm not a cell guy either but this iPhone is cool. Its the other features that have me excited and not the phone. The phone will be just a consolation prize. The radio in the phone [what the phone guts are called] likely constitutes less than $100 of the price, all the other components make up the remainder of the price]


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

I must agree with most users here that this was a disappointing MacWorld.... BUT... when it came to the amount of extremely innovative technology that they could pack into that phone I was blown away! I use cell phone extremely often and I take photos on it as well 2MP... the iPhones interface blows away by generations what I've seen on other cell phones. Hopefully they can figure out a way to give it Nokia battery life. My current Nokia phone has a 12 day battery life n I love it! Hopefully they release a CDMA or TDMA model for us Telus mobility users... but Im not switching until they get to Nokia battery life standards. I would have loved to see some awesome new software release... 10.5 is way outa my league for running on my Pismo


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

cool products for sure, but I won't et either, at least for quite some time.

I would have been happy with a nice leopard preview.


----------



## yousef (Sep 4, 2003)

turn off wireless and turn off gsm networking. you'll save battery life and you can focus on using it as an iPod.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I was totally blown away by the iPhone innovation. It will definitely revolutionize the industry. MotoQ and Samsung BlackJack all seemed like cool phones before 9am this morning. 

I wouldn't doubt there will be some more announcements before month end. At least the Mini's being transitioned to C2D, 8-core Mac Pro and more Leopard/iWork news.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

I was on the edge of my seat watching the Keynote (avoided the net all day and went in blank), but I had my measly 75 dollar gift certificate ready to blow on something new. Now I'm not sure what to buy, Apple TV is pretty cool, but synching with iTunes is a killer for me, video content will be too difficult. Not to mention you need a good TV to use it, there are no regular Video outs.

Oh well, iPhone is cool as heck, even if I'll never get one.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Except for those component video outs?



AppleEnthusiast said:


> I was on the edge of my seat watching the Keynote (avoided the net all day and went in blank), but I had my measly 75 dollar gift certificate ready to blow on something new. Now I'm not sure what to buy, Apple TV is pretty cool, but synching with iTunes is a killer for me, video content will be too difficult. Not to mention you need a good TV to use it, there are no regular Video outs.
> 
> Oh well, iPhone is cool as heck, even if I'll never get one.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

What disappointed me was the NAME CHANGE. 

What will be Apple Inc's core business?

When you look at the graph of 2006 (near end of presentation) revenues by sectors is the computer business now a non-core unit to be spun off like Claris?

However if the new Apple computers are modeled on the new touch screen technology and in slightly lager format perhaps I shall become even more excited. 

At least with this MacWorld Keynote speech the joy from my purchasing a new Mini :love2: for "X"mas (emphasis added on the X) is not stolen away from me!


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Except for those component video outs?


My TV, and I'm sure a lot of peoples TVs, only has regular old RCA inputs, Component outs are not the same.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Use an RF Modulator?




AppleEnthusiast said:


> My TV, and I'm sure a lot of peoples TVs, only has regular old RCA inputs, Component outs are not the same.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

HowEver,

Are you mixing up component and composite?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

You could go HDMI>DVI and then use a DVI>composite adapter


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

C'mon! Considering the absolutely nuclear-powered home-run Jobs batted right through the collective colons of the cell phone industry?? I forgive him. Yes, there are several things -- not the least of which is an update on Leopard -- that he passed on... but screw it; anything else would have been totally eclipsed by iPhone. It almost would have been pointless. We all know Leopard will rock. Period. Where's the news in that? 

And... the prospect of YAiLU ("Yet Another iLife Update") seemed quite routine and almost boring to me as we approached this week -- and I am a HUGE iLife proponent!

After their righting the lop-sided boat that was portable music and online media distribution, Apple deserves to make that keynote whatever they want... and iPhone is their greatest work of art since the Macintosh itself as far as I'm concerned. It's a paradigm shift (besides, there's so much going on in there -- iPhone -- that I feel that Jobs didn't waste too much time).


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for the reality check Macaholic, this thread was beginning to sound like a zune discussion. This "thing" we saw today is as big as it gets. 

In fact, most of the posters here sound like my father (and just about everyone else, for that matter) when I tried to convince them of the Apple ][. 

The iPhone thankfully has more features. Sign me up sucker....


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Ditto your remarks, CamCanola.

I've just had a look at the details and 'tours' for the iPhone on the Apple UK site, and have that itchy feeling that I want one, dammit. I shall, of course, resist all temptation, but that's the gut reaction induced by such a beautiful piece of technology. It's absolutely bloody staggering ( ... or as Jonathan Ive said "Not too shabby").



Macaholic said:


> Considering the absolutely nuclear-powered home-run Jobs batted right through the collective colons of the cell phone industry??


Macaholic, that truly says it all. :clap:
The colonic irrigation industry might have taken a hit in the pocket for a while eh?

Now imagine the demented scramble as the also-rans play catch up, and churn out copycat crap.

As for what we didn't get - well we have that to look forward to.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Now imagine the demented scramble as the also-rans play catch up, and churn out copycat crap.


The 200 patents Apple has on the technology used in this phone should keep copycats at bay for a while. But it will be interesting what they try to do. 

I'd love to see a review from an engineer's perspective to show what truly an accomplishment in design and engineering this ipod/phone is. I'd would have loved to see the faces of Zune, Nokia, Motorola engineers when they first saw this product revealed. 

I mean, Apple got Yahoo and Google, to collaborate together for the sake of the product.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

The iPhone is going to be huge! If I was Blackberry, Motorola, Nokia etc...and just saw this today I would be filling my drawers. Like Steve said this thing is 5 years ahead of it's time.

I'm all about simple user interfaces and Apple is the king at this...I've been waiting a long time for something like this. The cellphones I've had in the past are just a nightmare to navigate...due to the fact they have devs who dont' know a thing about simple user interfaces.

If this was available today I would sell my ipod, psp and ditch my Telus contract in a heartbeat.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

MACinist said:


> I'd would have loved to see the faces of Zune, Nokia, Motorola engineers when they first saw this product revealed.


Now that _would_ make a great video montage! 

I also imagine our old pal Steve Ballmer chewing his office carpet, spluttering the burial details he has in mind for Google and Yahoo execs.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

The iPhone looks very sweet indeed, but I'm not yet convinved that it's possibly "the holy grail of gadgets" (Globeandmail.com this a.m., with a question mark) or that Apple's rivals are "shaken to the core" by it. (Sober, unsensational G&M again.)

Two simple reasons for my lack of conviction: one, the cellphone industry is a much bigger and more vicious arena than the music-player industry; and two, this is a gadget guaranteed to make us all drool...but then many, many of us will think twice before shelling out for it.

First: Apple and Jobs have already shown they can play with some very big fish (record labels, movie studios, etc.). But can they come from zero in a *mature* market and make a significant dent? Even Jobs himself said they were gunning for just *1%* of the cellphone market. A very nice pile of money will result if they get there, but please, there's no sense dreaming of iPod-style domination. Not for a long time, anyway. 

If I had to guess, I'd say they will exceed that target, but still be a niche player for the next five years minimum. RIM should definitely be looking over its shoulder...but the companies that crank out the basic handsets most of us rely on? Not for a long while yet.

Second, I'm drooling over iPhone like all the rest of you, yet I probably won't have a device with the iPhone name on it for a good couple of years, if ever. Why? First, like lots of folks I want a phone that's primarily a phone. Second, I already have a contract with a provider. Third, um, I'm going to pay _how much_ to sign a two-year contract to use a first-gen product with a non-user-replaceable (I know, officially) battery? And my provider is going to charge me how much per month to use it? 

If the second generation iPhone nano (stripped down to phone essentials plus a few gigs of music and photo storage) shows up at Fido in a couple of years for $199 with a two-year contract, maybe I'll start thinking about it. Until then, my tendency is to file this under "executive gadget", not "consumer must-have."

Time will tell.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iMatt, if your current phone is a Rogers phone, then you'll simply be switching SIM cards to use this phone, since it's a GSM + Edge phone (as is my current wireless Rogers device, a Nokia smartphone).

If it isn't Rogers, you likely won't be using this phone without switching, since Telus and Bell don't offer GSM service.

And Rogers is known to offer incentives to make that switch. And after March 2007, you get to keep your current phone number when you switch.

(Still, Rogers is the only company that caps cancellation fees at $200, and reduces them to $20 per month for the remainder if less than 10 months, e.g., $40 with 2 months left. With Telus, it's $30 per month cancellation fee with the maximum set at the life of your contract.)

(I'm ignoring the other GSM provider in Canada, fido, since it's owned by Rogers anyways; and there isn't much point using a quadband iPhone on a single band system, although of course you could.)


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Except for those component video outs?


The specs state that it requires 480p or better... no RF modulator, no old TV sets need apply.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

HowEver, do you work for Rogers? You seem to be shilling for them hardcore.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mikef said:


> HowEver, do you work for Rogers? You seem to be shilling for them hardcore.


No, actually. I just don't like Telus and Bell phones, and have nothing better to do except perhaps some actual paid work now.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> And Rogers is known to offer incentives to make that switch. And after March 2007, you get to keep your current phone number when you switch.


march 14 i believe


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I think the iPhone is revolutionary not just for its amazing and eye-catching interface, but for the massive leap it represents in convergence. iPhone's new touch-based graphical interface is about to do for consumer electronics what Mac OS (with props to Xerox) did for computing. 

I would argue that the new touch based interface will revolutionize how we deal with car steroes, home appliances and of course computers. 

As for the theme of this thread, disappointment, after all the products that were rolled out in 2006 (a revamp of ever major Mac product) we really wouldn't have been impressed with some speed bump announcements. 

As for new iPods, I'd wouldn't rule out something very cool that's uses some of the features of the iPhone.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

NBiBooker said:


> As for the theme of this thread, disappointment, after all the products that were rolled out in 2006 (a revamp of ever major Mac product) we really wouldn't have been impressed with some speed bump announcements.


Exactly, and it's all about timing. Heck, this is only January. Did you want Apple to unveil their entire 2007 offerings so early? It needs to be spaced out throughout the year. 
Leopard will be unveiled soon enough and when it does, it'll make Vista look as bad as the Zune looks right now.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

HowEver said:


> No, actually. I just don't like Telus and Bell phones, and have nothing better to do except perhaps some actual paid work now.



I'm sure HowEver can agree, in general, it's not that GSM users really like Rogers necessarily, we merely like the hardware flexibility and options that GSM offers. Almost all phones are made for GSM first, then ported to CDMA if lucky. It's not our fault Bell and Telus couldn't get their head out their a%$ when they thought CDMA would be king. Rogers is the only GSM option Canadians have. (I don't mind Rogers personally, found reception much better then Bell and Telus)


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

satchmo said:


> Exactly, and it's all about timing. Heck, this is only January. Did you want Apple to unveil their entire 2007 offerings so early? It needs to be spaced out throughout the year.
> Leopard will be unveiled soon enough and when it does, it'll make Vista look as bad as the Zune looks right now.


Agreed, Apple needs firepower for shareholders throughout the year unfortunately.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> But can they come from zero in a mature market and make a significant dent?


But the target market is not mature. Yes, there are billions of cell phones out there, and yes many millions of PDA/Smart phone combos - but the useability and integration of the iPhone has never before been achieved. It sets a new standard, what is referred to as a disruptive technology. 

It is really what everyone else wanted to achieve but did not quite manage. Yes, you can do these things with other devices, but not in such a seamless way. It's not really a phone at all, but a true handheld computing device.

I too expected and hoped for some more Mac stuff, but it pays to actually watch the keynote and not rely on the feeds. First, Jobs did say some great new Mac stuff would be coming over the next few months. Second, the iPhone runs OS X and is, therefore, a Mac.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

iMatt said:


> The iPhone looks very sweet indeed, but I'm not yet convinved that it's possibly "the holy grail of gadgets"


That depends on what you think is within that grail 

Much of your post concerns business deals and the nature of the cell phone market. That's one thing -- and they are indeed treacherous waters. Another thing, however, is WHAT the iPhone is, what it DOES and HOW it does it. The answer to those questions are: "awesome", "awesome things", and "awesomely".

Like the original Macintosh, the iPhone could experience some initial failure in THE MARKETPLACE... or, to put it mildly, a slow climb up the market-share curve. Yes, the original Mac -- and the technologically advanced Apple Lisa system before it -- didn't fly of the shelves at first. Apple misread the market (they were doing a lot of that back in those days)... but they still had the best stuff. Didn't they? Within the Holy Grail _of technological superiority_, there's nothing but 100% pure, Cupertino-grown Apple juice.

Even Jobs himself said it during the keynote. IIRC, he said they were shooting for -- WAIT FOR IT -- a whopping ONE PERCENT of the cell phone market -- and that's after a year and a half of effort. But hey; that's 10,000,000 units. Multiply that by US$450.00 per unit? Why, that's $4,500,000,000. Four BILLION. I'll take it!

Apple II, Lisa, The Mac, Powerbook 100, Newton, Apple Quicktake, Firewire, The iMac, The Cube, iPod. These are all (just some of the) awesome things Apple has done. Whether or not any were market failures or not doesn't detract from what THEY WERE. It's the same with Microsoft Bob. While being technologically er... "unique", it was nevertheless a failure. Happens to the best of us 

Anyway, iPhone will do well and it won't dominate market-share in doing so for many years. Will it do well because it's got a small "i" at the beginning and an Apple logo on it? Or, will it do well because it is the technological holy grail of smart-phones? Well, iPod didn't get to where it is without a BIG heaping helping of the latter (that Holy Grail part).

My 2¢


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

I think Steve Jobs was successful in creating more of a buzz outside the Mac community than within it. I think that bodes well for Apple Inc., but I too was dissapointed there was no iPod, iLife, iWork, or Leopard news. I hope Macs don't get left behind in Apple Inc's future.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Kirtland said:


> I hope Macs don't get left behind in Apple Inc's future.


I doubt it. They way I see it, their computers are their development platform for innovation. They're "simply" leveraging their technolgies into other uses, which appears to be what all their competitors are trying to do a well. Besides, computer sales appear to be doing better than ever and their marketshare is growing. It's all good!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> I really wanted an iPhoneless iPod.


I would have been seriously interested in an iPodless iPhone.

There's cell phone gravy and then there's fluff. Integrated PDA's (calendar, address book, etc), a decent UI, Bluetooth and ease of sync are gravy. Maybe, even possibly, web access. For me, cell phone cameras and cell phone MP3 players are fluff.

And, it's not about cost, it's about value. I can justify a $1K layout for a cell phone if the perceived value is there. With the iPhone, it's not at half the price. I can hardly wait until these come out in Canada. I'll be there, cash in hand, to pick up a steal of a deal on a good used Treo or 'berry.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I wonder if Bill gates and Ballmer slept together last night balling over this? the inevitable has happened and the iphone BLEW away the most optimistic people out there...it is a true work of art...I am not dissipointed whatsoever with the keynote. I have a year old intel imac, 6 month old macbook and like mcdonalds "I'm lovin it..." This is just the tip of the iceburg for 2007...and I look forward to everything that comes down the pipeline. Patience my friends...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm certainly not among the disappointed -- in fact, I'm delighted that the mini and Cinema display I bought in December (purchase timed for tax reasons) were not "obsoleted" yesterday as I always knew was possible when I made the decision to buy. I also agree with those who suggest that iLife and Mac upgrades are not the most exciting possibilities right now. Apple is clearly planning for the decline of the desktop PC, and that's very wise of them.

As for the iPhone, it may well be "all that." I'm sure it's a joy to use and a revolutionary device. But in its first-generation incarnation, I still believe that the pricing and terms will be a significant barrier to many potential customers. Don't forget, the announced price is with a two-year deal, and AFAIK you *must* sign the contract to get the goods; there is no "without a contract" pricing. 

Will there be enough buyers undeterred by that barrier and by the risks of making a two-year commitment to a first-gen product? Probably, but it's not an insignificant risk for Apple. Lots and lots of early adopters will be needed to make sure there are second, third, fourth, _n_th generations that are compelling for the rest of us. 

I'd call that a probable outcome, but not a guaranteed one. Especially since (IMO) the existing competition is somewhat better positioned than the iPod's competitors were five years ago. It's a very exciting product; I'm just not (yet) convinced it's a slam-dunk.

One last point: Pelao, it runs "OS X", not "Mac OS X" -- a stripped down and embedded version of Mac OS (and probably 10.5 at that), but I don't think that really makes it a Mac per se. A debatable point, though.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

There's a lot of open field for the iPhone's appeal to the enterprise sector where its OS comes into play. Down the road, will they add Exchange Server compatibility? Will you be able to open Office documents? Like everything else in iPhone, this will depend on the OS within it, and I'll bet that iPhone's OS is not hobbled like many cell phones are. "Not hobbled" and "not mini-web" (or "Web II", was it?) were two major points Jobs stressed several times. I can't see him settling for the cul de sac that is iPhone 1.0. There's more there than meets the eye.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I agree with the inference that occasionally Rogers takes its head out of its thing-you-said.



MACinist said:


> I'm sure HowEver can agree, in general, it's not that GSM users really like Rogers necessarily, we merely like the hardware flexibility and options that GSM offers. Almost all phones are made for GSM first, then ported to CDMA if lucky. It's not our fault Bell and Telus couldn't get their head out their a%$ when they thought CDMA would be king. Rogers is the only GSM option Canadians have. (I don't mind Rogers personally, found reception much better then Bell and Telus)


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

perhaps jobs is looking to penetrate markets with the iPhone as the iPod did to then pull the apple computer products in behind?

how many times did we hear from windoze users about how cool the iPod was and how it made them have a look at macintosh?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Exactly, macspectrum. iPhone is the ultimate, warp-powered Halo Effect generator.

Killer.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

also, the iPhone keeps up apple's reputation as an innovation company
something that i think the Jobs persona meshes with that rep. to help stock prices too

people are now expecting "new things" from apple
things that others don't do

i really think jobs has a long term plan for apple and now with sony's troubles we may see a super company one day


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

i was disappointed there was no "...one more thing", my personal favorite part of macworld. but come on guys the iphone looks amazing. i can understand some people don't want all those functions in a single device, but there are a tonne of people, myself included, that want everything and then some in one device.

i'd use the phone the least but the music, video, pictures, maps, address book, ical, camera, internet browser, email, widgets all with a widescreen touchscreen? if nothing else you have to admit it blows the competition away which is quite a feat considering the stiff competition.

i won't be happy until this baby can do it all, including scanning for any intelligent life, ala a tricorder.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Aren't those features (Internet Browser, Email, widgets, maps) going to require a data plan from Rogers? Looking at the Blackberry plans, I'm seeing $95/month for 50 MB. People are going to go broke with the iPhone if they're not using WiFi.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

steveohan said:


> yeah what's going on with leopard??? i was excited to see if they would release the full feature list, but we got...nothing.
> 
> and what about getting more video card options for the mac pro?
> 
> steve.


I would too would have expected at least a good 20 minutes on Leopard for the consumer if it's going to be released this spring.

As for video cards for the Mac Pro, I don't expect Apple to bring these out. I expect ATI and (ummm, who else makes video cards, somebody must on the PC side) to create video cards. But the Mac Pro is still too new to provide upgrade options. There aren't that many Mac Pros out there. Once there are more Mac Pros, offering more options becomes profitable.

We may see something when the new Mac Pros come out the end of the month or in early February (my guess).


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, using those features will get expensive fast. I assume, though, that if you're not in a WiFi area and don't have a data plan, they simply won't work. Or hopefully you can disable certain ones (so, say, you could buy a data plan to check email, but it wouldn't be drained by always-on widgets).

At any rate, WiFi will be great as more and more places get it. I know some cities are trying to impliment widespread WiFi access in their downtown cores.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I don't have ubiquitous, unencumbered (read- free or cheap) WiFi where I live, so I wouldn't be able to use most of the iPhone's most appealing features.

I guess the best I can hope for is a major price reduction in cellphone data plans. They're totally unrealistic, IMHO.


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

what's the latest on dt toronto's wifi blanket? last i heard it was free until the new year. did anyone sign up for it? that may be a more economical solution....still out of my price range though.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I think my only complaint was the showmanship. I would have come out, done the 'year in review' as he did, talk about the AppleTV, and then go. "Thanks very much for coming. yada, yada, yada... Oh, one more thing..."

There was no way anyone would have paid attention after the iPhone portion was over.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

mikef said:


> Aren't those features (Internet Browser, Email, widgets, maps) going to require a data plan from Rogers? Looking at the Blackberry plans, I'm seeing $95/month for 50 MB. People are going to go broke with the iPhone if they're not using WiFi.


You bet. 
Example: the amount of data you burn using Google Maps vs BlackBerry maps. *Google Maps use very data heavy bitmap graphics* vs the very light (something like 1/5th) data push vector graphics of the BlackBerry.

Yahoo! push mail? Oh great so if someone sends you a 2MB mail is that going to get pushed to your iPhone?? Not so with BlackBerry, which only sends 4K chunks unless you explicitly ask for more.

Over-the-air security? Don't even go there.

But didn't everyone notics how crappy it was to type on that iPhone??
C'mon ... finger pecking is not going to cut it if you have to use mobile email for a living.

The UI is drop-dead beautiful, but its no BlackBerry killer.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> But didn't everyone notics how crappy it was to type on that iPhone??
> C'mon ... finger pecking is not going to cut it if you have to use mobile email for a living.


Apparently you can use it just like a Blackberry - with your thumbs.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

As much as I was looking forward to finding out the release date and seeing the "top-secret" features of Leopard, I was so dazzled with the overall coolness of the iPhone that I found it impossible to be disappointed.

I think (hope) we might see a special software-themed (10.5, iLife, iWork) special event in the near future.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

mikef said:


> I don't have ubiquitous, unencumbered (read- free or cheap) WiFi where I live, so I wouldn't be able to use most of the iPhone's most appealing features.


Here's the way I see it. Even if you don't live in an area where WiFi is free or cheap.. chances are you work in a place that has free WiFi.

That, on top of most people having WiFi at their houses these days. It's a huge deal/advantage of the iPhone.

Picture it. You go for a cup of joe to the nearest coffee shop (most of which have wifi, edit: I shouldn't say most.. but now you'll be selective ) and log onto the network while in a meeting/gathering of co-workers or friends. Anything that you want to do (besides calling people) on the iPhone can be done on WiFi.. 

Want to catch up on the latest posts on ehMac while you're there? Go right ahead!

Forgot to write that email before you left work? No problem.

Take some pics of your friends while you're there and post them on Flickr.

There's going to be some amazing things popping up because of the iPhone, I'll almost guarantee it. People being able to email pictures to websites for posting.. yada yada.. it's endless... and All sparked because you can do it from your iPhone.

I don't even want to think of the possibilities of VoIP on the iPhone.. it makes me giggle with excitement.

All of this done without any interaction with your cell provider. At ALL. 

Sign me up.. I'll take 4.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Vexel said:


> Anything that you want to do (besides calling people) on the iPhone can be done on WiFi..


Maybe Skype can step in?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> I think my only complaint was the showmanship. I would have come out, done the 'year in review' as he did, talk about the AppleTV, and then go. "Thanks very much for coming. yada, yada, yada... Oh, one more thing..."
> 
> There was no way anyone would have paid attention after the iPhone portion was over.


Problem was, he would have had to have done that only FIVE MINUTES INTO THE KEYNOTE!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Pelao said:


> But the target market is not mature. Yes, there are billions of cell phones out there, and yes many millions of PDA/Smart phone combos - but the useability and integration of the iPhone has never before been achieved. It sets a new standard, what is referred to as a disruptive technology.
> 
> *It is really what everyone else wanted to achieve but did not quite manage.*


Great points -- EXACTLY why we love Apple. Also, I thought that the thumbs approach would work great on iPhone.

*NOW CALL ME. WILL YA??*


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I was disappointed because I was looking for a processor update to the Mac Pro tower systems as work is ordering two new workstations this year.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*I've got mixed feelings about MW2007.*

The iPhone is clearly a huge announcement, and I can understand dropping all the Mac-stuff from the Keynote so as not to distract from it's impact.

But I certainly hope that there are some significant Mac/Leopard revelations at the conference.

iPods, iPhones, and command-TVs are all well-and-good, and I wish Apple well with their consumer-electronics initiatives, but I'm a Mac-user. What I care about is the continuing evolution of the Mac platform, and I'm disappointed that there was no indication of progress on this in the Keynote. However, as I said, I'm willing to accept that this is a special case, and Jobs wanted to highlight their new products, so I don't mind if the important developments in Leopard and Mac hardware are presented elsewhere at the conference.

Cheers


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

bryanc said:


> What I care about is the continuing evolution of the Mac platform, and I'm disappointed that there was no indication of progress on this in the Keynote.


Well it's Apple, Inc. now, not Apple Computer, Inc. Macheads will get their due in the coming months. Have a little something called _patience_. Geez we're like little kids who didn't get their lollipop or matchbox car, while shopping at the grocery store with mom. :baby: :lmao:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

bryanc said:


> The iPhone is clearly a huge announcement, and I can understand dropping all the Mac-stuff from the Keynote so as not to distract from it's impact.
> 
> But I certainly hope that there are some significant Mac/Leopard revelations at the conference.


When Apple drops the WWDC _then_ I'll start worrying.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I was reading up on Jajah (www.jajah.com) and they've released that they're going to be working on an application/widget for the iPhone. 

For those of you who don't know what Jajah is.. it's basically VoIP with a twist. You register with Jajah (free) and add your personal numbers (ie: home phone/cell phone) with them. When you want to make a long distance call.. as long as the other person you're calling is a jajah member, the call is free.

Now, consider the iPhone.

Now, if you're calling long distance with your cellphone, rates are ridiculous. Well, that's where Jajah comes in. Open up the widget, they call your iPhone number and connect you with the other caller for FREE as long as they're number is registered with Jajah.. and, if it's not.. the rates are incredibly cheap.. around 2 cents or 3 cents a minute.. which, kicks the crap out of long distance rates period.. let alone cellular long distance.

Therefore, you're paying local minutes for calls to anyone in the world that is a Jajah user.

I played with it today.. called my mom in Nova Scotia, for free. Not too Shabby. 



> Apple iPhone + Jajah
> Tuesday, January 09. 2007
> We are announcing today that we are going to support the iPhone as soon as it becomes available in June 2007.
> 
> ...


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

That sounds just like Skype, Vexel. Could be great for iPhone I think.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

darkscot said:


> That sounds just like Skype, Vexel. Could be great for iPhone I think.


It's a little bit different, Darkscot.

The idea behind skype is that you use your computer to call numbers. (I know there are skype phones, but it still applies.)

Jajah allows you to use any phone.. and make the connection over VoIP. It's a wonderful idea. But, a little different from the Skype idea.

Basically.. Jajah will connect your personal cell phone/home phone number with another number that you're trying to call and be the mediator, for free. They call your phone and ask you to wait while they connect your call. And, 2 seconds later.. it rings on the other end for your contact to answer.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> I was disappointed because I was looking for a processor update to the Mac Pro tower systems as work is ordering two new workstations this year.


Me too! And for some reason I seem to have a bit of money already to spend. But the new Mac Pros will likely be here the end of the month or early February. Apple has in the past announced Power Macs late in January or early February.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> One last point: Pelao, it runs "OS X", not "Mac OS X" -- a stripped down and embedded version of Mac OS (and probably 10.5 at that), but I don't think that really makes it a Mac per se. A debatable point, though.


Apple seems to view it as Mac OS X, stripped of apps, but not of functionality:

http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/12302/


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Kosh said:


> Me too! And for some reason I seem to have a bit of money already to spend. But the new Mac Pros will likely be here the end of the month or early February. Apple has in the past announced Power Macs late in January or early February.


I've already delayed the requisition by three or four weeks to wait for the conference announcements. My supervisor says we can't wait any longer. I was hoping for new apple displays with cameras in them... oh well. I'm sure they come out the day our new systems arrive.


----------

